
Inferring the Limits on Reality - dnetesn
http://fqxi.org/community/articles/display/203
======
tbabb
There is a sentence near the end which suggests this puts limits on "theory of
everything"\-- I'm not sure I believe the result is that strong-- it seems
that we could come to understand all the _rules_ of the universe, but could
never make a precise prediction due to the limits on what we can measure about
its _state_.

Also, more than to the uncertainty principle, this seems connected to the
Halting Problem and Goedel's Incompleteness theorem.

------
PeterWhittaker
I've always been deeply sceptical of Laplace's demon, since it appears to
violate energy conservation principles. Now, more fundamentally, it violates
information inference restrictions. Fascinating.

